# My multiflorals and roths crosses in bloom



## Michael Bonda (Mar 21, 2020)

Here’s my small collection in current bloom:

Paph. rothschildianum 




Paph. roths x Johanna Burkhardt:





Paph. roth x Yang-Ji Diamond





Paph. Lady Rothschild:




Paph. stonei x anitum:




Paph. Mem. Miguel Medina x gardneri:




Paph. QF Hula Dancer:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 21, 2020)

What's in the aquariums or terrariums?


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 21, 2020)

Dart frogs


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 21, 2020)

Several species.....


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 21, 2020)

mire:


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 21, 2020)

More


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 21, 2020)

Any tinctorius?
How do you keep your fruit fly cultures from crashing? I guess you can still mail order them.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 21, 2020)

Yes tincs. Azeurus. New River.
My fruit fly cultures never crash.Both melano and Hydei.
If you give me an email I’ll send you pics and write up on how to do fruit fly cultures successfully and low cost.
Mine is [email protected]
Mike B.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 21, 2020)

I make 15 per week:


----------



## lori.b (Mar 31, 2020)

You have a lot of beautiful orchids in bloom right now. They all look so healthy and clean. And I like the frogs too!


----------



## Don I (Mar 31, 2020)

Very nice slippers and frogs.
Don


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2020)

What is the parentage on the roth? It has nice wide petals.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 31, 2020)

Label for Roth is:


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 31, 2020)

Label:


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 1, 2020)

nice flora and fauna.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Apr 1, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## gego (Apr 1, 2020)

Very impressive,, thanks for posting.


----------



## musa (Apr 2, 2020)

Wonderful Paphs and frogs!


----------



## Guldal (Apr 2, 2020)

Nice, indeed - both Paphs and frogs! I'm a big fan of your Roth, too!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2020)

Nice stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SuperPaph (Apr 9, 2020)

I love those Paphs!!! But the idea of collecting the flies for the frogs is awakesome, for me, in Cuba, where nobody make things like this, is incredible. Could you explain me, please, how you do the mixture in fruits for collecting the flies, please?


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2020)

The flies are not collected, laboratory strain flightless flies are cultured on a mix that is usually based on potato with brewer's yeast and other supplements mixed in. The flies lay their eggs, the larvae eat the mix until they hatch out and then those flies are used to feed the frogs and start fresh cultures. Wild flies getting in is actually a problem because they will cause the whole culture to start producing winged flies.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 30, 2020)

Super plants very well grown.
is it just me or do others think that JB x roth is no advance over pure JB?
The best JBs are breathtaking but I’ve yet to see one from this cross in the same league,
David


----------



## Tony (Jun 30, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Super plants very well grown.
> is it just me or do others think that JB x roth is no advance over pure JB?
> The best JBs are breathtaking but I’ve yet to see one from this cross in the same league,
> David



I have bloomed a few and have a handful more yet to bloom, so far I'm inclined to agree. They're not bad flowers and I think there may be award potential when they start reblooming on bigger plants but if I had to make space they would be on the chopping block before a good JB/WBW for sure. Part of me wants to breed one back to anitum just to be an ass


----------



## PaphGuy (Sep 14, 2022)

The roths is definitely a keeper..... I will be happy if I have one like that.


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 14, 2022)

Nice flowers! the leucos are cool!


----------



## PaphGuy (Sep 19, 2022)

Are all these multiflolar paphs grown under the light?


----------



## gego (Sep 20, 2022)

PaphGuy said:


> Are all these multiflolar paphs grown under the light?


That's a good question. I also would like to know. Especially the type of light. This one looks like flouroscent lights were used. For strapped leaf paphs, I would like to know if that kind of light will do it.


----------

